# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  F O G-Fall of Giants

## amyb

Got a chance to do some reading over the weekend and got half way through this big book-I am up to page 500 something and into the Battle of The Somme, World War I. 

The pace of the book is quick and I can not believe how time is flying for the characters and me!

----------


## JEK

I am 96% done. Location 15875 of 15887 :) When is the next one coming out?

----------


## amyb

Sorry, I do not know. I am taking it as a good sign that you are looking forward to the next installment.

In today's NY Times they mention that the Stieg Larsson estate has no plans to release the 4th or 5th book-the one his girlfriend has on  computer. Tied up in estate and legal issues-our loss I fear.

----------


## MIke R

my advanced copy newsletter I get for the shop says 2012 on the next one and 2014 on the third....

----------


## JEK

> Sorry, I do not know. I am taking it as a good sign that you are looking forward to the next installment.
> 
> In today's NY Times they mention that the Stieg Larsson estate has no plans to release the 4th or 5th book-the one his girlfriend has on  computer. Tied up in estate and legal issues-our loss I fear.



Unpublished Stieg Larsson Book Is Confirmed
By JULIE BOSMAN
Remember that mysterious, unpublished, unconfirmed manuscript of the fourth book in Stieg Larssons best-selling Millennium series? Its actually the fifth book.

So said Mr. Larssons brother, Joakim, in an interview on CBS that was broadcast on Sunday.


Jan Collsioo/SCANPIX, via Associated Press
The author Stieg Larsson in 1998. He died in 2004 before his books were published.
I got an e-mail from Stieg 10 days before he died, where he said that book four is nearly finished, Joakim Larsson said in the interview, which also included his father, Erland.

To make it more complicated, this book No. 4  thats book No. 5, he added. Because he thought that was more fun to write.

The disclosure  should it be true  adds another turn to an already twisty personal story that is nearly as complicated as the plots of the Swedish crime mysteries that Mr. Larsson wrote.

The first three books of the Millennium series, beginning with The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, and ending with The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest, have become a publishing phenomenon, with tens of millions of copies in print. Mr. Larsson did not live to see the books published; he died of a heart attack in 2004, at the age of 50.


The author had said he intended the series to consist of 10 books, and he was working on a manuscript when he died.

Under Swedish law, control of his estate went to his family, not to Eva Gabrielsson, his longtime companion. Ms. Gabrielsson, who is reportedly in possession of a laptop containing the manuscript, declined to comment to CBS.

Paul Bogaards, a spokesman for Knopf, the American publisher of the Millennium books, said he believed the unpublished manuscript existed but did not know whether it was intended to be the fourth book or the fifth.

Whether it will ever be published is another question. Depending on the plot and substance of the story, it is possible that it could work as the fourth book in the series, even if it had been intended to be the fifth.

According to CBS, the Larssons said they would not allow the book to be published.

----------


## Eve

Maybe the brother is Stieg

----------


## andynap

It was a "Sunday Morning" interview- the girl friend would not be interviewed. The editor of the magazine where Stieg worked was very informative.

----------


## JEK

> I am 96% done. Location 15875 of 15887 :) When is the next one coming out?



  All done. Now I wait until 2012 :)

----------


## Rosemary

All done as well.  I am an impatient waiter. But I loved the book.

----------


## MIke R

> I am an impatient waiter..




cooks and chefs must love you

----------


## Rosemary

My tips stink.

----------


## amyb

Rosemary and friends, Finished Fall Of Giants at 3:30 a.m.-what the heck. At the end of the 984 pages, I was sorry to have to put it down. My wrist was tired, not a kindle user, but I was pleased. I agree with the previous posts-a well presented story of many families and many generations.

This is a really good book by Ken Follett that covers so much territory all over the globe as it takes place prior to and during WWI and has an awful lot of characters peopling its pages. 
  Reading this was a painless way to be reminded of world history and the horrors of the battlefront-think the Battle of the Somme and trench warfare.

The book has universal appeal as it also has strong female characters in the limelight in Europe as well as at home. It is not just  a war story, it is a people story. I am looking forward to reading the second volume of the trilogy that is proposed for 2012.

----------


## JEK

All those names and characters still dance in my head. I gave the book to a friend recovering from surgery and he joked he would need to ask his doctor when he could lift and read it!

----------


## amyb

A book this size, to paraphrase Elaine Benis,  is kindle-worthy!

----------


## andynap

I am just taking my time. No rush to finish.

----------


## amyb

Andy, I just wanted to be finished before our trip. I needed to know where it was winding up, and now I can go away with all loose ends tied.

----------


## andynap

Well OK then.

----------

